# JULY 2010 PHOTO CONTEST – You Ought to be in Pictures



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

July's theme: *"You Ought to be in Pictures" *

This is what June’s winner had to say about this month’s theme; _“As far as the July theme, what about going with that old song title, "YOU OUGHT TO BE IN PICTURES" and ask people to enter their favorite dog picture?”_ 

So give us your best shot and enter your favorite picture of your GSD. :gsdbeggin:

How to post pictures: How to post pictures on this site

Good luck everyone and please read the rules before submitting your photo! Thanks.

*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)
1. Only ONE picture per member allowed.
2. No pictures bigger than 800x600 allowed.
3. It has to be a picture YOU took, not a professional one.
4. The photo contest is for GSDs only, no pictures of non-GSDs allowed. It is ok for other non-gsd animals to show in the picture as long as there is a GSD present.
5. No comments allowed in the contest thread. If you want to comment about the pictures, please post in the comments thread.
6. The winner gets to choose the next month's theme. 
7. No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lighting them up.
8. We will delete all pictures that are not visable and have not been fixed at the time posting is over and voting begins.
9. You have from the first of the month to the end of the third week to enter your picture. The last week of the month will be for voting.*


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab103/MuldyPup/Pictures/MulderContest.jpg


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)




----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)




----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Leosmom (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Malistica (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)




----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## ShowGSD (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Bonans (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## mjholden (Jun 9, 2010)

*Relaxing*

...


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Mika (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## ruby_rose (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

...


----------



## kensbuns1 (May 19, 2010)

*Madison*

...


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

...


----------



## snake2k (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## HPFMTRE (Jul 6, 2010)

...


----------



## JakeR (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

*What a ham...*

...


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Overhill (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

...


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Stormy (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)




----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## treemedic (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

...


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Mollywomble (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Brian84 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## vettenatic95 (Oct 12, 2009)

Picture removed by Moderator


----------



## longhairdog (Jul 17, 2010)

Yay my first post!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## cwalsh (Jun 2, 2010)

*Beauty at 6 months old*


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## HarperGirl (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GunnerGSD (Jul 20, 2010)

*A Watchful Eye*

...


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## zzmac (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)




----------

